# Nugget



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

My baby Nugget! (Though, she's no longer a baby.)







View attachment 76121


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

They are always our babies. Nugget is pretty.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

What a beautiful baby!  Such gorgeous eyes!


----------



## luckyfarmer (Nov 20, 2014)

Pretty!


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Beautiful eyes! Love the name too.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ooh she's beautiful! Is Nugget a shorthair or a medium hair? Her fur looks longer, or fluffier, or something, than a shorthair. Maybe just softer!


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank you everybody!:3
I think I would consider her a medium hair, she has her really long hairs that are like an inch or so all throughout her not-as-long hairs. She is pretty soft/silky though!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Aww, the thing I like best about up close cat pics, is you can just feel the emotion/love the cat is communicating to the person behind the camera.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

That is so true!


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

It's funny, because my mother told me I only wanted her as a kitten, and I would totally lose interest in her when she grew up. Meanwhile, four years later.. she's still my baby! I couldn't imagine being without her, I will be so lost when she crosses that rainbow bridge...


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

oh yes! they may draw us in with their irrestible cuteness as kittens, but their personalities as they mature is the hook, line and sinker! i love my kitties more and more every single day!


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

Right!?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Gorgeous. She has the eyes of a very old soul.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

I think she appreciates the compliments. ^-^


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Aww what a pretty girl, and so contented. Those airplane ears are cracking me up! (not so much in this pic, but more in the other pics)


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

I never noticed that, now you have me laughing at the poor girl! Lol.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, look at those ear tufts! I hadn't noticed them before. She just looks soooo content.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

She has tufts on her paws too, haha!


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

Heheh.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aww, those are so sweet! Is that a scarf in the first pic? She must be really easy-going to let you dress her (sort of).


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

Haha, noope, it's a tiny dog sweater-thing. Lol.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL! So cute!!


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

View attachment 76977

She's not the happiest about it, lol.


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Fraido said:


> View attachment 76977
> 
> She's not the happiest about it, lol.


 Fraido, you know some day, somehow, you will pay for this.
Nugget is beautiful


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

Lmao, I'll certainly have to watch my back from now on. xD


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL!! That picture says it all.  Be very, very afraid!


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

Lool. xD


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

Having a cuddle.


----------



## Albert_The_Cat (Nov 28, 2014)

Impressive whiskers


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

She had such amazing whiskers! They were like, my favourite thing about her appearance, and then this happened!
View attachment 77929

She was like a majestic eagle, and her whiskers were her impressive wingspan. Lol. UGH! Breaks my wee heart, hahah.


----------



## Albert_The_Cat (Nov 28, 2014)

Now it's more like my cats. What happened?


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't even know, I just realized one day that her whiskers were incredibly, and suspiciously, short. They look cut, but I don't think anybody I live with would cut off her whiskers for whatever reason..


----------



## Albert_The_Cat (Nov 28, 2014)

That's a shame...


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

It really is.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, that is one happy kitty!


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

I like posting photos of Nugs.














View attachment 78273









And here's a couple pictures of Miikaah, my dog, just because.
View attachment 78289

View attachment 78297


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Do Miikaah and Nugget play? Maybe Miikaah is the whisker wrecker lol.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh God no, lol. I actually just posted something in the behaviour section regarding those two.


----------

